# Curious Mailman Question



## Mailman (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

I had a curious question, because we have been seeing it a lot at the post office. Lately people in the Roslindale, West Roxbury, and Jamaica Plain area of Boston have been getting citations mailed to them. Which I and others have been delivering. They don't get pulled over. They just get the tickets in the mail. I've heard for things like running a red light and pedestrians crossing in the cross walk.
Well my first obvious question is: can they do this? Which I tell my customers they just did.

My second not so obvious question is: How do they know who is driving? I always assumed that in MA points are assigned to the driver of the car of the moving violation. It would be interesting in situations were the vehicle in question is a rental, zip car, or is borrowed.
Yes you can always contest the ticket. Which I told my customer to do. I would think the first burden of proof would be on the state to prove that you the person who owns the vehicle was the one driving. You don't really have to incriminate yourself.

Just curious

A) I am not sure whoever is doing the operations was wearing the hat or not.

B) Saturday is the Postal Can food drive, and you can leave cans by your door stamp free and we will pick up.

C) We are now getting people who registered these cars with fake addresses or names we are sending back.

D) Feel free to ask me any mailman questions. Like how does a 49 cent stamp cost?


Thank You for your time.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Just tell them you are a letter carrier and you just dutifully deliver the mail that is addressed to them...whether or not you stayed at a Holiday Inn last night has no bearing. Instructions are on the back of the citation.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

For mailed citations, the Officer does not need to be wearing _*the*_ hat-- any one will do.

*The* hat is required, however, for anything issued in-hand or delivered via carrier pigeon.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Let me guess after you deliver the summons you rap with the person about how the Po Po are violating everyone's civil rights and what not.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The only reason a bloated useless money losing Gov hack union bunch of whining bitches (the Post Office) even exists is because they contribute overwhelmingly to Democrat scum. In any sane World a "business" that continually loses money month after month year after year would be "out of business", thank God for Pottery Barn catalogs. They are another in the long line of Gov entities that the private sector has done better, yet they still exist? Hmmm why is that? Maybe Liar Warren can rescue you guys (voter payback) with her new "lend people with bad credit money plan", because that worked so well with mortgages. I have a question also.....why is my "Right" to carry a firearm null and void in the bldngs where the term "going postal" was born?, perhaps they dont want anyone killing their campaign donation Golden Goose or it must be the large number of armed robberies of stamps.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

I think this has something to do with racial profiling, but since it's WRox:


----------



## Mailman (Apr 1, 2011)

Niteowl I don't do that. I just let them know that it was the neighbor the Police Officer who wrote the ticket.... No more block parties! 
My right hand drive vehicle does not have a flux capacitor If it did I would have a 6 hour lunch instead of a 5 hour lunch cause I would have delivered the mail in the past.
I had my mail truck catch on fire once. It was awful. I tried to heat up a footlong sub from subways on the engine. It was awful.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

My tolerance for bullshit is at an all time low this morning.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> My tolerance for bullshit is at an all time low this morning.


***Puts hood up on his Sith Lord robe like a boss and laughs***
Good....good, I can feel your hatred swelling up within you


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> My tolerance for bullshit is at an all time low this morning.


It's one of those days  I feel like ....


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> My tolerance for bullshit is at an all time low this morning.


Change "bullshit" to "people" and I've been saying pretty much the same thing all day.

Mailman just save yourself the trouble and be an anti-social miserable bitch like my current mailman.


----------



## Mailman (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Historyhound, 
In my opinion I don't know why mailmen are anti social. A lot of times you as the mailman visit people everyday that normally don't get a visit from a relative. We listen to those people's problems, and may or may not give them advice. In this field we can not be antisocial. 
Hey Ms. x hasn't picked up her mail in days. I know she doesn't leave the house. Maybe we should call someone to check on her.
I am sorry that you have an awful mailman. But like with any job everyone is totally different. 
I love my job and I am proud to be mailman. It pays good money for the work we do, that at times can be simple. 
Will the PO be around in 20 years. I doubt it, and I don't care. I think there is a better way to run this organization, and to save lots of money. Truth is we make more money than any other branch, and we are putting 5billion dollars a year in some stupid account that makes it look like we are losing billions. 

The question that I originally had was about the insurance and the points and the law. I follow you guys sometimes so I know I have a 13% chance of my question getting answered. But that's ok it's good you all have fun on this board, and have a good time. That's what it's all about having fun and being informed.

Thanks for your time,
Have a great weekend


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

BTW, the correct term is Postal Carrier. Someone who works for USPS would know that.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Total ADD moment here, but does anyone ever wonder how Mr. McFeely got his name? and should be working around children?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well...let's not forget there are Rural Route Carriers and Shitheads. It's not just "mailperson"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Will the PO be around in 20 years. I doubt it, and I don't care. I think there is a better way to run this organization, and to save lots of money. Truth is we make more money than any other branch, and we are putting 5billion dollars a year in some stupid account that makes it look like we are losing billions.

Erroneous!!!!! Erroneous!! I bet you believed "if you like your Dr you can keep your Dr" also didnt you?

From yesterdays news.

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article...ervice-faces-100b-debts-and-unfunded-benefits

*CNSNews.com) *- The U.S. Postal Service (USPS) currently owes $99.8 billion in benefit payments to its current and retired workers but does not have the money, and if Congress does not act to fix the problem, the Postal Service may have to "implement contingency plans to ensure that mail delivery continues," according to a new report by the Government Accountability Office (GAO).
"At the end of fiscal year 2013," said the GAO, "USPS had about $100 billion in unfunded liabilities: $85 billion in unfunded liabilities for benefits, including retiree-health, pension, and workers' compensation liabilities, and $15 billion in outstanding debt to the U.S. Treasury-the statutory limit."
"USPS continues to be in a serious financial crisis, with insufficient revenue to cover its expenses and financial obligations, a continuing decline in profitable First-Class Mail volume, increasing unfunded benefit liabilities, and borrowing limitations due to having reached its $15 billion statutory debt [borrowing] limit," said Frank Todisco, a GAO chief actuary, in prepared testimony before the House Subcommittee on Federal Workforce, U.S. Postal Service and the Census on Mar. 13. (See USPS Action Needed.pdf)
"Attention to USPS's unfunded benefit liabilities is important, as they represent scheduled future benefit payments to current and retired employees for which USPS has not set aside sufficient money to pay," said Todisco.
Those "unfunded benefit liabilities" refer to money owed for postal workers' pensions, retirees' health care and workers' compensation. It also includes some outstanding debt.
According to the GAO report, the USPS at the end of 2013 had about $100 billion ($99.8 billion) in unfunded liabilities. These scheduled payments to current and retired workers included the following:
$48.3 billion, retiree health care
$17.2 billion, workers' compensation
$19.8 billion, federal pension plan for workers hired before 1984
$500 million, federal pension plan for workers hired after 1984
$15 billion, outstanding debt
According to the GAO, "these unfunded liabilities have increased by 62 percent since fiscal year 2007."
In 2007, the unfunded liabilities were $61.6 billion, and at the end of 2013 they had grown to $99.8 billion.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7, you gotta come around these parts more often...


----------

